# Which position is best......



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

.......for my shiny new TTOC badge? Is there an accepted place to stick it? :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I stook mine on the tail gate, rhs, below the spoiler


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

boggie, I want to put mine on the front grille nearside, but I think I need something from Audi to do this, but not sure..


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Rear under the quattro badge. 
Front grille,you need a holder same as the quattro grill one ,with clips ,and you will need to cut 5mm off each side of the holder , only a few Â£Â£ from stealers


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/dxn/badge.jpg

The badge holder for the quattro badge can be obtained from a dealer. Make sure you just order the holder not the silver quattro badge. (something in the region of 2-3 pound (14 with badge)

the clip attach to the grill very easily. the lower grill removes and you can fit your arm up to which ever position you want and attach the badge.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Andy, where did you take those piccies - the ones in your signature. They look 8)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Andy, where did you take those piccies - the ones in your signature. They look 8)


It was in the Alps 2002 during our tour of alps and south of france.
aka absouluTTe issue 1


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Andy's aka DXN images (of the car & scenery I hasten to add) convinced me to take the car on the German Alpine Road.

Andy's images are lovely. Hope for Stevilo Pass this year.
In meantime
http://public.fotki.com/marque/

For my images.....

Commedn the Drivetrain Course as a refresher before going!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Marque said:


> For my images.....


   been there   many times   Oberaudorf, Berchtesgarden, Chiemsee, Tegernsee   
Nice piccies!!


----------



## BOOS'TT' (Mar 17, 2004)

WHERE CAN I GET ME ONE OF THOSE TTOC GRILL BADGES?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

try the ttoc web site at the start of this section


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

BOOS'TT' said:


> WHERE CAN I GET ME ONE OF THOSE TTOC GRILL BADGES?


Get it from here:
http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

